# Gaiking the Movie



## Bloody_Inferno (Jul 29, 2011)

Not much else to say about it really other than GIANT MECHA ROBOTS!


----------



## XEN (Jul 29, 2011)

Dood! I LOVED Gaiking as a kid. My wife will make fun of me but I definitely want to see this.


----------



## BlackMesa (Jul 29, 2011)

Wow thats awesome. I watched it waaay back when I was a kid too.


----------



## Bigfan (Sep 16, 2011)

I dunno, it seems pretty gai.


----------



## skeels (Sep 21, 2011)

Failing, Mazinga, Raiden- all the Shogun Warriors! I had some of the little die-cast ones - arguably the first transforming robots - and some of the two foot tall ones! They were so cool!


----------

